# Links > Tutorials >  1-Wire Network

## ngia

::  Πρόκειται για ένα σύστημα επικοινωνίας συσκευών σχεδιασμένο από την *Dallas Semiconductor*, το οποίο παρέχει μεταφορά δεδομένων, σηματοδοσίας και τροφοδοσίας πάνω σε μία απλή γραμμή.
Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του το χαμηλό κόστος, η ευελιξία, η υποστήριξη σε λογισμικό και υλικό κάθε απαίτησης.

Στο 
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmad ... ire_v1.pdf 
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Han ... ire_v1.pdf
παρουσιάζονται οι βασικές αρχές λειτουργίας του, οι βασικές δυνατότητες του, ενώ παρουσιάζονται εφαρμογές υλοποίησης του σε OpenWRT/WRT54G, σε μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας, έλεγχο φορτίων, μέτρηση ισχύος, οδήγηση LCD οθόνης και κλειδιά για έλεγχο πρόσβασης.

*Φάκελος αρχείων*
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmade/1-Wire/
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Handmade/1-Wire/
Περιέχει εγχειρίδια, βοηθήματα, λογισμικό και γενικά όλη την πληροφορία που χρειαζόμαστε για να ξεκινήσουμε.

 ::  credits σε Βliz για το Η/W R&D και σε Winner για το S/W R&D (βρίσκονται κάπου κοντά στο ω ήδη ... π.χ έξυπνο σπίτι, έξυπνος καυστήρας, έξυπνος συναγερμός κτλ)

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστούμε Νικήτα για τις πληροφορίες.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να φτιάξω είναι το εξής :

Από το κύλωμα θυροτηλεφώνου της πολυκατοικίας μου περισσεύει ένα ζευγάρι (το είχα προβλέψει μαζί με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για την περίπτωση μελλοντικής αναβάθμισης σε θυροτηλεόραση).

Βάζω λοιπόν σε κάθε διαμέρισμα ένα iButton θερμοκρασίας.

Βγάζω μέσο όρο της θερμοκρασίας των διαμερισμάτων, συν την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία και αντικαθιστώ την αναλογική αντιστάθμιση της κεντρικής θέρμανσης.

Αν είχα προγραμματιστικές ικανότητες θα έπαιρνα και από κάποιο site την πρόβλεψη θερμοκρασίας για τις 2-3 επόμενες ημέρες (τόση είναι χοντρά-χοντρά η θερμική αδράνεια του κτιρίου) και θα την έβαζα σαν παράμετρο στον αλγόριθμο της αντιστάθμισης.

Αλλά ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα απλά.

Υπάρχουν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι ώστε να κάνουμε καμία ομαδική για iButtons και pc interfaces ?

----------


## dimkasta

Για μεγάλες αποστάσεις θα χρειαστεί και χρήση των hubs/repeaters, οι οποίοι έρχονται σε ένα μικρό 8Pin soic, καθώς τα μπατονάκια παίζουνε με 5v parasitic και οι απώλειες μπορεί να είναι αρκετές.

Στο site της maxim είχε μερικούς καλούς οδηγούς για το πως πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί σωστά ένα 1w δίκτυο.

Τέλος αξίζει να δοκιμάσετε και το demo suite που δίνει η maxim καθώς μόνο demo δεν είναι. Τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει, ενώ είναι σε java που σημαίνει ότι και οι linuxάδες δεν θα έχουνε πρόβλημα.[/list]

----------


## lakis

Χαλκιδική;
Από που είσαι ακριβώς;

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι ώστε να κάνουμε καμία ομαδική για iButtons και pc interfaces ?


Έχοντας στο σπίτι μου μια αχρησιμοποίητη καλωδίωση ενσύρματου συστήματος συναγερμού, μία σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητη καλωδίωση ISDN τηλεφωνίας και ένα δίκτυο δομημένης καλωδίωσης, αν και όλα είναι σε τοπολογία αστέρα, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει πιστεύω, αρκεί να βρούμε χρόνο ν΄ασχοληθούμε με κάτι που θα είναι πρακτικό και θα "δένει" με το περιβάλλον του σπιτιού (ή της "ταράτσας"). 
Προσωπικά θα μ΄ενδιέφερε (πιστεύω και αρκετούς άλλους) το reboot κάποιου κολλημένου router με την απενεργοποίηση / επανενεργοποίηση remotely κάποιας πρίζας.
Είμαι μέσα λοιπόν σε κάποια ομαδική παραγγελία υλικών.

----------


## freenet

τι διαμαντάκι ειναι αυτο που δημοσίευσες ρε Νικήτα!!!
Μπράβο σας παιδιά ngia.bliz,winner!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Tutorial *διαμάντι*... εύγε...  ::

----------


## enaon

> Ευχαριστούμε Νικήτα για τις πληροφορίες.
> 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να φτιάξω είναι το εξής :
> 
> Από το κύλωμα θυροτηλεφώνου της πολυκατοικίας μου περισσεύει ένα ζευγάρι (το είχα προβλέψει μαζί με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για την περίπτωση μελλοντικής αναβάθμισης σε θυροτηλεόραση).
> 
> Βάζω λοιπόν σε κάθε διαμέρισμα ένα iButton θερμοκρασίας.
> 
> Βγάζω μέσο όρο της θερμοκρασίας των διαμερισμάτων, συν την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία και αντικαθιστώ την αναλογική αντιστάθμιση της κεντρικής θέρμανσης.
> ...



Τρομερός ο Νικήτας.

Αυτό που ζητάς Νίκο το έχoυμε φτιάξει, η όλη ιδέα έτσι ξεκίνησε, ήθελα να παρακολουθώ τα νερά του λέβητα και να προσαρμόζω τα ανώτερα-κατώτερα όρια ανάλογα με το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον, για να έχω το καλύτερο γράφημα που μπορούσα.
Στην πράξη είχα καταφέρει καλή οικονομία.

Adaptors αγοράστε από εδώ, έρχονται σε 1-2 μέρες.
http://www.myrialog.com/cgi-bin/ic/homechip/index.html

Θα προσπαθήσουμε στις επόμενες μέρες, με την βοήθεια του Νικήτα πάντα, να τεκμηριώσουμε μερικά projectakia που έχουμε κάνει.

υγ. ενδοδαπέδιο έχεις και καταφέρνεις 2-3 μέρες αδράνεια?

----------


## panXer

Φοβερό παιδιά.
Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ αν προχωρήσετε σε ομαδική παραγγελία.

----------


## freenet

Εφόσον προχωρήσει η ιδέα με την ασφάλεια της λέσχης και για την διάχυση της γνώσης μπορεί να οργανωθεί το setup στη λέσχη σαν ένα είδος workshop?
Φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον

----------


## MAuVE

> υγ. ενδοδαπέδιο έχεις και καταφέρνεις 2-3 μέρες αδράνεια?


Οχι. Κανονικό μονοσωλήνιο με σώματα.

Η αδράνεια στην οποία αναφέρθηκα είναι αυτή του κτιρίου και όχι της εγκατάστασης κεντρικής θέρμανσης.

Η μάζα του κτιρίου (μπετά, τούβλα, μάρμαρα κλπ) με την εξωτερική θερμομόνωση δρα σαν θερμοσυσσωρευτής. 

Σαν πυκνωτής σε κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού για τους ηλεκτρολόγους.

Θα το έχετε παρατηρήσει.

Όταν πιάνει απότομο κρύο δεν κρυώνει αμέσως το σπίτι.

Αντίστοιχα, αν το σπίτι μείνει καμία βδομάδα χωρίς θέρμανση λόγω βλάβης, όταν επαναλειτουργήσει η εγκατάσταση κεντρικής θέρμανσης χρειάζονται κάποιες μέρες για να στρώσει. 

Αν έχεις καλή πρόβλεψη του καιρού που έρχεται, μπορείς να αυξομειώνεις της θερμοσυσσώρευση.

----------


## lambrosk

Μια χαρά,
παρακολουθώ και σκέεφτομαι και γώ εφαρμογές....  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αν έχεις καλή πρόβλεψη του καιρού που έρχεται, μπορείς να αυξομειώνεις της θερμοσυσσώρευση.


Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, χωρίς να επηρεάσεις την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Αν έχεις καλή πρόβλεψη του καιρού που έρχεται, μπορείς να αυξομειώνεις της θερμοσυσσώρευση.
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, χωρίς να επηρεάσεις την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία.


Μπορείς, γιατί η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία μεταβάλλεται ούτως ή άλλως.

Υπάρχει η σχολή που πρεσβεύει ότι όταν λειτουργεί αντιστάθμιση, άφηνε την θέρμανση επί 24ώρου βάσεως. 

Μόνο κάποιες ώρες την ημέρα και κατά την διάρκεια της νύκτας ενεργοποίησε το μειωμένο πρόγραμμα (-2,-3 βαθμούς κάτω από το κανονικό).

Με τον τρόπο αυτό ισχυρίζονται ότι κάνει κανείς οικονομία.

Στην θεωρία η σχολή αυτή έχει δίκιο.

Στην πράξη, σχετικά με το θέμα της οικονομίας, απλά δεν ξέρουνε τι τους γίνεται.

Δεν λαμβάνουνε παραδείγματος χάριν υπόψη ότι πολλά διαμερίσματα είναι πλέον κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας ακατοίκητα, αφού και οι δύο σύζυγοι είναι εργαζόμενοι και τα παιδιά στο σχολείο.

Δεν λαμβάνουνε υπόψη τη συνήθεια των παλαιότερων νοικοκυρών ν' ανοίγουνε το πρωί το σπίτι για ν' αεριστεί.

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η διακοπτόμενη λειτουργία με αντιστάθμιση βγαίνει οικονομικότερη.

Το μειονέκτημά της είναι ότι τις ώρες της διακοπής "τρώει" από την θερμοσυσσώρευση του κελύφους, απόθεμα που σε επερχόμενη κάθοδο της εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας χρειάζεται.

Ο αλγόριθμος που έχω κατά νου δεν θα μεταβάλει την επιδιωκόμενη εσωτερική θερμοκρασία, αλλά ενόψει επερχόμενου ψύχους θα αυξάνει τις ώρες λειτουργίας της θέρμανσης ώστε όταν ζητηθεί το ρεύμα οι πυκνωτές να είναι γεμάτοι (για τους ηλεκτρολόγους).

Δηλαδή, για την περιόδο της εξέλιξης της επιδείνωσης του καιρού προσχωρώ στην παραπάνω σχολή, γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή η άνεση κατισχύει της οικονομίας.

Μην θίξει κανείς θέμα "αυτονομίας".

Αποτελεί την αισχύστη λύση η οποία επεβλήθη από τους εργολάβους της αντιπαροχής με την συνδρομή άκριτων μηχανικών.

----------


## enaon

Η αντιστάθμιση νομίζω είναι κάτι πιο σύνθετο από αυτό που περιγράφεις. 

Η ιδέα λέει το εξής. Πρέπει να κρατήσουμε τον λέβητα και τα νερά του στην περιοχή των 50-65 βαθμών, αλλά δεν θέλουμε να ζεστάνουμε το σπίτι γιατί κάνει ζέστη σήμερα το πρωί, και δεν θέλουμε να ανοίξουμε τα παράθυρα και να πληρώνουμε άδικα πετρέλαιο. Ο λέβητας έχει πολύ καλή θερμομόνωση. Ευθύνη για την πτώση θερμοκρασίας, έχει το μήκος του κυκλώματος των σωληνώσεων και τα σώματα κλπ, που επάγουν την θερμοκρασία του νερού, επιστρέφοντας το πίσω κρύο. Με την χρήση ηλεκτροβάνων στην έξοδο-είσοδο του λέβητα και στον κυκλοφοριτή, το σύστημα επιλεκτικά και ανάλογα με την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία, μειώνει τον κύκλο του νερού, οδηγώντας την έξοδο στην είσοδο, οπότε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα των κρύων σωμάτων με τον ζεστό λέβητα και την ελάχιστη κατανάλωση πετρελαίου, είναι δυνατό.

----------


## argi

> Μην θίξει κανείς θέμα "αυτονομίας".
> 
> Αποτελεί την αισχύστη λύση η οποία επεβλήθη από τους εργολάβους της αντιπαροχής με την συνδρομή άκριτων μηχανικών.


Εδώ τι εννοείς? 
Έχω δει αυτονομία με ώρομετρητή (ψευδαισθηση αυτονομίας και ελεγχου κόστους - μαλλον κακή λύση αλλά καλύτερη απο το τίποτα) και αυτονομία με θερμιδομετρητή (ποσότητα νερού * ΔΤ (διαφορά θερμοκρασίας) αυτό είναι σαφεστατα πιο δίκαιο γιατί μετρά ενέργεια που ειναι συγκρίσιμη με του γείτονα...)

@rg!

----------


## nvak

MAuVE μου τα μπλέκεις λίγο...
Ένα σπίτι με πολύ καλή εξωτερική μόνωση είναι ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής με λίγες διαρροές.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βιδώνουμε τον θερμοστάτη σε μία θερμοκρασία και δεν τον πειράζουμε. 
Όσο πιό πολλούς θερμοστάτες έχουμε και ανεξαρτησίες χώρων, τόσο καλύτερα.
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι υπολογισμοί στο χαρτί, οι αποδόσεις στην πράξη και η ρύθμιση των παροχών, είναι πάντα στο πολύ περίπου.

Η κεντρική αντιστάθμιση βοηθά στην μείωση των απωλειών του ίδιου του κεντρικού συστήματος θέρμανσης και την ομαλότερη ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας των χώρων. 
Η λογική είναι ότι, όσο πιό χαμηλή θερμοκρασία έχει το νερό που κυκλοφορεί, τόσο λιγότερες είναι οι απώλειες και οι θερμοκρασιακές διακυμάνσεις.
Έτσι κατεβάζουμε την θερμοκρασία του νερού της θέρμανσης,( με ανακυκλοφορία) τις πιό ζεστές μέρες και ανεβάζουμε την θερμοκρασία τις κρύες, ώστε να παίρνουμε τις θερμίδες που θέλουμε, με την δυνατότερη χαμηλή θερμοκρασία νερού θέρμανσης κάθε φορά.
Ιδανικά δουλεύει μία αντιστάθμιση, όταν ο χρόνος που ο θερμοστάτης εσωτερικού χώρου κλείνει το κύκλωμα νερού, είναι λίγος, σε σχέση με το πόσο το αφήνει ανοικτό.

Αν μπορούμε να παίζουμε και με την θερμοκρασία του ίδιου του λέβητα (μαντεμένιος) τόσο το καλύτερο.
Αν έχουμε και μεγάλα σώματα, ακόμα καλύτερα.

Ένα αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα επιτυγχάνει :
- να ρυθμίζει όλες τις θερμοκρασίες αυτόματα
- να απαγορεύει το πείραγμα απο παιδιά γιαγιάδες κλπ
- να κλείνει τελείως την θέρμανση τις ζεστές μέρες - ώρες 
- να κλείνει την θέρμανση όταν αερίζουμε τους χώρους
- να μετρά αποδόσεις και καταναλώσεις
- να εντοπίζει σφάλματα, δυσλειτουργίες, μεταβολές 
- να κατανέμει δικαιότερα τις δαπάνες, μετρώντας θερμοκρασίες θερμίδες κλπ και να πιάνει τους έξυπνους με τους ανεμιστήρες και τα αλλαγμένα σώματα, ή απλά τους ευνοημένους απο την μελέτη θέρμανσης  ::  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους διάσταση.

Αντιστάθμιση = γραμμική παρεμβολή θερμαντικής ισχύος (απλή μέθοδος των τριών).

Όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι μηδέν βαθμούς, απαιτούνται Α χιλιοθερμίδες/ώρα για να διατηρηθεί η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία στους 20 βαθμούς.

Τώρα που είναι -ας πούμε- η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 10 βαθμοί, πόσες χιλιοθερμίδες χρειάζονται ;

Α*(10-0)/(20-0) =Α/2

Ως γνωστόν, η θερμική ισχύς που μεταφέρει ένα υγρό ισούται με το γινόμενο της παροχής επι την θερμοκρασία αυτού.

Η ρύθμιση της παροχής είναι δυσκολότερη δουλειά οπότε επιλέγεται η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας.

Η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας του νερού που πάει στα σώματα επιτυγχάνεται μέσω ανάμιξης θερμού νερού λέβητα και σχετικά κρύου νερού επιστροφής από τα σώματα.

Τη δουλειά της ανάμιξης την κάνει μία τρίοδος ή τέτροδος βάνα.

Μέχρις εδώ η λειτουργία είναι στον αυτόματο πιλότο και στα "τυφλά".

Η συσκευή αντιστάθμισης διαβάζει την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία και ρυθμίζει την αναμικτική βάνα ώστε η θερμοκρασία του νερού των σωμάτων να είναι αυτή που νομίζει (ορθότερα : αυτή που θεωρεί αυτός που έκανε τη ρύθμιση) ότι ικανοποιεί την γραμμική παρεμβολή.

Από μία εξωτερική θερμοκρασία και άνω (συνήθως 16 βαθμούς) σταματάει την θέρμανση τελείως.

Σε μονοκατοικίες μπαίνει στον εσωτερικό χώρο ένας θερμοστάτης βάσει του οποίου ο αυτόματος πιλότος διορθώνει τα λάθη του και επιτρέπει και στους κάτοικους ν' ανεβοκατεβάζουν την θερμοκρασία.

Σε πολυκατοικίες δεν μπαίνει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί ο κατέχων ρυθμίζει όλη την πολυκατοικία. 

Η μέθοδος των τριών είναι σωστή με την προυπόθεση της σταθερής, ή βραδέως μεταβαλόμενης, κατάστασης.

Δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη της το αδρανειακό μέρος η επίδραση του οποίου είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερη όσο η ταχύτητα μεταβολής.

----------


## Vigor

> Πρόκειται για ένα σύστημα επικοινωνίας συσκευών σχεδιασμένο από την *Dallas Semiconductor*, το οποίο παρέχει μεταφορά δεδομένων, σηματοδοσίας και τροφοδοσίας πάνω σε μία απλή γραμμή.
> Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του το χαμηλό κόστος, η ευελιξία, η υποστήριξη σε λογισμικό και υλικό κάθε απαίτησης.


Και το σχετικό link για το iButton από την Dallas-Maxim:
http://www.maxim-ic.com/products/ibutton/

----------


## dimkasta

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimkasta

Για πιο σωστή δουλειά βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχετε ρίξει τουλάχιστον μια ματιά σε αυτά

http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/159

http://www.maxim-ic.com/an_prodline2.cfm/prodline/21

Μπορείς να κάνεις σχεδόν τα πάντα, ενώ η πολιτική της Maxim είναι να στέλνει και δωρεάν δείγματα. Από adapters στέλνει μόνο έναν ανά εξάμηνο σε κάθε πελάτη, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα είναι νομίζω max 5 κομμάτια ανά παραγγελία. 
Έρχονται γρήγορα από Αγγλία σε προσεγμένο αντιστατικό κουτάκι.

Απλά άψογη η Maxim.

----------


## Renos

Νικητα πολυ ωραια η δουλεια που παρουσιασες. Συγχαρητηρια.

Για οσους θελουν να δουν και αλλα παραδειγματα, υπαρχει ενα μικρο project που εκανα πριν απο μηνες και που προκειτε για αισθητηρες θερμοκρασιας (DS18B20 οχι Perasite Power γιατι αλλιωνει τα αποτελεσματα των μετρησεων). Οι αισθητηρες επικοινωνουν μεσω σειριακης με το pc.

Περισσοτερα εδω: http://www.renos.awmn/pages.php?pageid=74

Edit: Προστεθηκαν τα σχετικα αρχεια με το θεωρητικο του κυκλωματος, τον κωδικα του PicAxe και μια φωτογραφια του κυκλωματος.

----------


## ngia

Και η Intracom φτιάχνει 1-wire...
Σε ένα πιο κομψό κουτάκι (ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για τη χορηγία), ένα WRT54GS για τον έλεγχο του 1wire, 1wire controller συνδεμένο στη σειριακή του WRT, ένα τροφοδοτικό 50W, 17volt.
Έξοδοι 17volt μέσα από 4 PoE, 5volt/3A και 12volt/1A μέσω κλέμας.

----------


## pstratos

Τώρα είδα το topic.
Mauve αυτό που θες να κάνεις μπορείς να το κάνεις με έναν PID controller, υπάρχουν και έτομοι με 0 προγραμματισμό. μάλιστα κάποιοι από αυτούς έχουν και λειτουργεία autotuning που βρίσκουν τις βέλτιστες παραμέτρους (P,I,D) gia να εξασφαλίσουν την σταθερότερη δυνατή θερμοκρασία....

----------


## EOS

Έχω ένα ASUS WL500b + usb 1 wire adapter + Κάποια θερμόμετρα για αρχή. έχω ακολουθήσει τα βήματα όλα και έχω 1-2 προβληματάκια. Έχω βαλει όλα τα απαραίτητα πακέτα, έχω ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες για τα conf κλπ΄

Όταν κάνω start-owfs μου εμφανίζει το εξής μήνυμα :
[email protected]:~# run-owfs
Using /lib/modules/2.4.30/usb-ohci.o
insmod: A module named usb-ohci already exists
Using /lib/modules/2.4.30/fuse.o

[email protected]:~# run-temploggerd
Warning: Defined sensor in config-file not found [28.8EE05E000000] [temperature]
Warning: rrdimg_dir doesn't exist at [/var/lib/temploggerd/www//temploggerd//rrd/]
Warning: [/www/temploggerd/rrd//temperature.rrd] doesn't exist. Creating it now!


έχει κανείς καμμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει; έχω βάλει επάνω τον usb adapter αλλά στο OWFS δεν εμφανίζεται


στο vi /etc/init.d/S70owserver έχω κάνει την εξής αλλαγή (αν κατάλαβα σωστά από το tutorial)
MODNAME=`grep uhci /proc/modules`
if [ -z "$MODNAME" ]; then
*#* insmod uhci.o
*insmod usb-ohci.o*
fi
fi
fi

τι σκ@τ@ κάνω λάθος και δεν παίζει;

----------


## enaon

Δές πρώτα αν έχει δουλέψει ο owserver.

Όταν τρέχεις το run-owfs, λογικά σου ανοίγει το owserver στην 3001(ή 3002), το owhttp στο 3002(ή 3001) και το owfs sto /tmp/1wire

Δοκίμασε να γράψεις http://asusip:3001 (ή 3002) στον firefox, θα ανοίξει λογικα ο owhttp.
Άν βλέπεις μέσα το θερμόμετρο (κάτι σαν 28.ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ), το owserver είναι οκ, μάλλον πρέπει να βάλεις το σωστό νούμερο στα script του templogger.
Αν δεν το βλέπεις, δές αν στο bus0/system/adaptor έχει βρει σωστά τον usb adaptor. Αν ναι, ίσως δεν έχεις συνδέσει σωστά το θερμόμετρο, αν όχι στείλε μου αν θές την ip του asus.

----------

